# Northeast Regional - luggage?



## v v (Sep 7, 2018)

We've just bought our tickets for the last leg of our winter journey in America, it's a Northeast Regional train #174 from Washington DC to NYC. We'll be travelling with a couple of cases, plus a soft bag and a backpack.

Never ridden or even seen a NE Regional train, is there a dedicated luggage area or can we check our bags through?

Guessing that these trains are commuter trains without too many facilities? but be pleased to hear there are services on board.

Thanks


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 7, 2018)

I would suggest checking your cases, though only a few trains carry checked baggage on the northeast corridor, and your baggage may arrive at a different time than you do. You could check them earlier, even the day before, and pick them up when you arrive in NYC.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 7, 2018)

Unfortunately, #174 does not offer checked bag service (the overnight 65/66/67 trains are the only NERs that do). The Amfleet I cars used on the NER have a small baggage area at the end of the car, in addition to large overhead luggage racks above every seat, so you should be able to fit all your bags pretty easily.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 7, 2018)

Isn't there a relatively small two-shelf luggage area in one end of the car?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 7, 2018)

oregon pioneer said:


> Isn't there a relatively small two-shelf luggage area in one end of the car?


I'm pretty sure those are just on Amfleet IIs.

EDIT: Whoops, you're right. I was on the Downeaster the other day and would have sworn they didn't have 'em, but I just looked at a video and they are there. Sorry!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 7, 2018)

174 starts from Richmond and stops at Alexandria before Washington, so will probably be fairly full by the time it gets there (although some may not have luggage and will get off at DC--looks like commuter time).

v.v., do you think you could get a redcap at Washington to take you down to the train? They usually have a good idea of which cars will be the least crowded, and you get to board earlier than the people in the line in the station. They will know best where to store your luggage on the train.

I don't know anything about the redcaps at DC, though, but many others on here I'm sure know how they work and where they are located.

I'm sorry that you will be on the Northeast Regional--it is the one that I am always tearing to pieces because it is so annoying. However, judging from your trip reports, you have dealt with much worse, so you will handle it well. Just don't expect luxury--"commuter trains without too many facilities" is a great description!


----------



## PVD (Sep 7, 2018)

The touched up Am-1 s I've been on have been pretty decent for that trip (less than 4 hours) and the enroute cleaner has resulted in the NER's being cleaner than many other comparable longer distance services. I'm not an advocate of this behavior, but lots of people pile up bags in the space reserved for wheelchairs.If a wheelchair passenger boarded, those passengers would be forced to relocate their improperly stowed bags, but I don't think it happens too often.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 7, 2018)

You can check bags, but they won't travel with you on 174. Only the long distance trains and the overnight 66/67 carry checked baggage. It is likely the bags would be loaded onto one of the LDs in Washington, but may wait for the overnight. If you have bags that you must check, I would put a keep a day's worth of clothes in your soft bag/backpack carry ons and check the big ones the day before, that way they'd pretty much be guaranteed to be there when you get there.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2018)

I second the advice of using a Red Cap at Washington. They can take you and your bags right to the train, and will also bring them aboard for you, if desired.

The Red Caps desk is located near the baggage claim in the center of the waiting area, near the information desk.

Prior to arrival in NYC, request a Red Cap from the Conductor and he or she will call ahead for one.


----------



## Skyline (Sep 7, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> I second the advice of using a Red Cap at Washington. They can take you and your bags right to the train, and will also bring them aboard for you, if desired.
> 
> The Red Caps desk is located near the baggage claim in the center of the waiting area, near the information desk.
> 
> Prior to arrival in NYC, request a Red Cap from the Conductor and he or she will call ahead for one.



I've never utilized the services of a Red Cap, as I carry everything in a large backpack myself. Even the OBS employees don't handle my "baggage," as I'm wearing it. LOL

But I digress.

I've seen Red Caps at work, mostly in large urban train stations. How are the Red Caps compensated? Tipping? What is the fair-minded tip?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 7, 2018)

They should be able to route the bags on any long distance train using the corridor. With Train No. 174 I would try and see if they would route them on Train No. 20 which runs a few minutes earlier. That is if it's ontime.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 7, 2018)

They are compensated but do rely on tips to supplement their income. We usually give them $1 or 2 per bag.


----------



## Montreal Ltd (Sep 7, 2018)

The rides down Chicago's platforms would be at least 5 bucks at an old fashioned amusement park. With 2 bags I tip that amount, and they put the bags right in the Viewliner roomette.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> They should be able to route the bags on any long distance train using the corridor. With Train No. 174 I would try and see if they would route them on Train No. 20 which runs a few minutes earlier. That is if it's ontime.


Checked bags within the NEC can go on any LD train. Personally I wouldn't bother checking bags on the NEC. I've only done it once. That was because my now Ex and I were on a cruise in and out of NYC, and when we got back to NYC we wanted to walk around the city a bit. So we checked them back to PHL and picked them up the next day.



Railroad Bill said:


> They are compensated but do rely on tips to supplement their income. We usually give them $1 or 2 per bag.


Bill, I'm going to stop you there.. Red Caps don't make minimum wage. They are union employees who make a very nice salary. In fact I could tell you their hourly pay rate. But that's not appropriate. I tip them if I have a few singles on me. But I sure as hell don't feel guilty not tipping them.


----------



## v v (Sep 8, 2018)

Many thanks ladies and gentlemen, if the luggage racks are large that may well do it for us anyway. 1 x medium case and 1 x small case plus 2 soft bags/packs.

Like the idea of checking the cases in as per CCC1007 and Zephyr17, but we arrive NYC 30 January at 1:35pm and have to be at JFK by 8:30pm the same day for the flight to London. So if the bags don't turn up in time we don't have lots of options to wait. Checking them the day before has to more or less guarantee they are there the next day doesn't it which may be the best idea?

When we get to NYC we intend to spend the afternoon at the Empire State before a pizza at a famous? pizza parlour near Penn, so having checked our bags through would be good.

MRD, we try to remain totally independent and at the moment are adverse to using redcaps, but do see the advantage of boarding first so who knows. Thanks

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 8, 2018)

Think of the regionals boarding in Washington like I would. People are going to board the first open door seeing all are generally open in Washington. The further down the consist you walk the higher chance of finding less people in a car.


----------



## v v (Sep 8, 2018)

Will do, thanks Seaboard


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Think of the regionals boarding in Washington like I would. People are going to board the first open door seeing all are generally open in Washington. The further down the consist you walk the higher chance of finding less people in a car.


174 comes from RVR. Only a few doors are open anyway.


----------



## v v (Sep 8, 2018)

Acela, although I know what you mean I don't understand.

Are you saying if there are say 10 cars the doors to maybe only 3 are open to board? If so, what is the point of that?


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2018)

v v said:


> Acela, although I know what you mean I don't understand.
> 
> Are you saying if there are say 10 cars the doors to maybe only 3 are open to board? If so, what is the point of that?


Correct. Regional trains are normally 8 cars. 1 Business Class, 1 Cafe, 6 Coach Cars.

They’ll always have a door open at Business Class. And normally it’ll be 2 or 3 more. As to “the point”. On most Regional trains their are 2 Assistant Conductors and 1 Conductor. So three crew members can attend to the doors and trap steps. If they were to open more it would delay the train substantially.


----------



## jis (Sep 9, 2018)

The important difference with trains that come in from RVR is that they platform at a low level platform, unlike those that originate at Washington. They also are more likely to be delayed than those originating in Washington.


----------



## Triley (Sep 9, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> v v said:
> 
> 
> > Acela, although I know what you mean I don't understand.
> ...


Trains like 94, or 172/162 which always get shanked and get put downstairs for boarding frequently open all (or most) doors, and just start closing up the closer departure time gets.
For 151 (which 99% of the time ends up going downstairs) management all but demanded ALL doors be opened, including the one end of the Cafe and the adjacent vestibule door by the LSA.

So you never know what's going to happen. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I would suspect that 174 would have unattended doors open to expedite the boarding process.

Mystic River Dragon, I am rather curious what your issues are with the Regionals that make you tear up..?


----------



## v v (Sep 9, 2018)

OK, I've got it and thank you.

I know how it works with Amtrak LD trains boarding either coach or sleeper, I'm guessing the staff have a manifest that tells them if passengers are boarding or getting off their car(s) at any given station. Didn't have any idea how US commuter trains worked as the very few that we have boarded we haven't had bags so just went to the car we wanted to with an open door. Also have never ridden a NER so far.

Last Wednesday we used trains to visit a relative in Saxmundham, Suffolk, UK (very pretty ancient small town but hard to live in as it is not laid out for modern living). We would usually drive but the scenery is pretty in north Essex and Suffolk and we have become rail fans too, on top of that it was a treat for another relative who went with us. So trains from Brentwood, Essex to Saxmundham, Suffolk. It's a very fragmented journey involving 3 changes and 4 different trains each way, all commuter trains but of three types. It's a 2 hour journey, not long for so many changes. The number of cars varied from 2 up to about 12.

On all trains we could board into any car, there is only one conductor/car attendant for the whole train. The doors are opened or closed either manually by passengers with catches or electronically by passengers with a time limit controlled by the conductor. Can't say for certain if there is an electronic check if all manual doors are closed or not, but the conductor is usually at the rear of the train and sometimes walks forwards maybe to check that all doors look closed?

So I had assumed that a NER commuter train where getting on and off has to be fast as commuters are often in a hurry, and would be similar to the UK versions, but obviously not and closer to the LD train system, it's a good thing to know.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 9, 2018)

v v said:


> So I had assumed that a NER commuter train where getting on and off has to be fast as commuters are often in a hurry, and would be similar to the UK versions, but obviously not and closer to the LD train system, it's a good thing to know.


I disagree. The cars used on the Regionals have automatic motorized doors, so basically the moment the train comes to a stop, the doors open simultaneously. And I've found that in most stations, all or almost all of the doors and cars are open. And passengers' tickets are checked once they're onboard, which makes the process even faster. So I would say that the boarding process on the NER is pretty different and way faster than that of the LD trains.


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> v v said:
> 
> 
> > So I had assumed that a NER commuter train where getting on and off has to be fast as commuters are often in a hurry, and would be similar to the UK versions, but obviously not and closer to the LD train system, it's a good thing to know.
> ...


There is a part to keep in mind, and that is that the train has to be at a high level platform to use the automatic doors.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 9, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > v v said:
> ...


Really? Why is that?


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


It is my understanding that the automation doesn’t have a way to operate the traps.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 9, 2018)

Because at a high level platform, the doors will open and will be level with the platform. At WAS,there are both high level platforms and low level platforms.

174 coming from RVR uses the low level platforms. On those, the trap must be lowered to access the stairs. This must be done manually at each door. The automatic opening only opens the doors but does not open the trap to the stairs.

Most passengers do not like a 3 foot drop to the platform!


----------



## Triley (Sep 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> v v said:
> 
> 
> > So I had assumed that a NER commuter train where getting on and off has to be fast as commuters are often in a hurry, and would be similar to the UK versions, but obviously not and closer to the LD train system, it's a good thing to know.
> ...


The way you make it sound is that the train opens up on its own. It does not. It is signaled by the conductor, assistant conductor, (or even a certain LSA




), in the box right by the door that takes a coach key and the press of a few buttons to open.

v v - I just want to clear this up, though many people use these trains to commute, they are not commuter trains. They are far nicer. They only have 12 more seats than that of a single level long distance coach car, so they are still quite comfy. There are no coach attendants doing seat or even car assignments, sit where like. There is only have service onboard and it can get busy on that train, but my former Boston based co-worker would be more than glad to take care of you. The cafe service on the corridor had recently gotten some actual upgrades, so feel free to try it out.

Just a recommendation, the scenery isn't much to write home about on most portions of that trip, but I'd recommend you sit on the right side of the train (right side as you're walking away from the station) so you can get some short but good views of NYC as you get closer.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Triley for clarifying misconceptions regarding the opening of doors.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 9, 2018)

Triley said:


> Just a recommendation, the scenery isn't much to write home about on most portions of that trip, but I'd recommend you sit on the right side of the train (right side as you're walking away from the station) so you can get some short but good views of NYC as you get closer.


Hey, what about crossing the Susquehanna near where it flows into the Chesapeake Bay.



Or does MD, too, get no respect on AU.


----------



## Triley (Sep 9, 2018)

Railroad Bill said:


> Thanks Triley for clarifying misconceptions regarding the opening of doors.


No problem. For those who are wondering the Acelas are the same. The door the panel is at can be opened, or we can open doors just towards the rear or front of the train, or all, depending on the buttons we hit.


AmtrakBlue said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > Just a recommendation, the scenery isn't much to write home about on most portions of that trip, but I'd recommend you sit on the right side of the train (right side as you're walking away from the station) so you can get some short but good views of NYC as you get closer.
> ...


Or...what's that state between Maryland and Pennsylvania? Uh....starts with a D....right?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 9, 2018)

Triley said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Triley for clarifying misconceptions regarding the opening of doors.
> ...











See if I send you business again on the Cascades.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 9, 2018)

Triley said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > v v said:
> ...


I get that they don't open completely automatically. My point was merely that they don't need someone at each door opening them individually. This is the case, right?


----------



## Triley (Sep 9, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > Railroad Bill said:
> ...


I feel bad, too! I was hoping he came back so we could chat more. He had come up not long after I got back on the train and wasn't feeling well, so I was kinda out of it.
It was kinda funny though. He asked if in a member of Amtrak Unlimited, to which I just replied "Maybe".

It's kind of a dead giveaway though! Lol


----------



## Triley (Sep 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


That's correct, provided it's a high platform and the trainline signals are working correctly.
It was just a matter of wording, that could've led people to interpreting your post two ways


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 9, 2018)

Triley said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Triley said:
> ...


Yeah, as I've learned on this forum many times, wording is definitely one of my weak spots.


----------



## Triley (Sep 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


You have to have pretty much meticulous wording anywhere on the internet! You're all good.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 9, 2018)

And as i stated, the doors could be opened automatically, but if it is a location with low level platforms the traps (stairs) must be done manually.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 9, 2018)

And no two traps are entirely the same. Some come up with ease, others want to fight with a person. I'm not a large fan of traps. Some go down like a rock, others require someone doing jumping jacks on them.

One reason no one wants any passengers messing with traps.

And don't get me started on private car vestibule doors it seams every car has a variation of the same thing that makes it difficult. But I nominate ex UP AC&F cars to be among the worst. Open the top half. Then to open the door reach outside grab the handle and turn the knob.


----------



## RSG (Sep 9, 2018)

Triley said:


> You have to have pretty much meticulous wording anywhere on the internet! You're all good.


Boy, ain't that the truth (as we learn every day from social media)...


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 9, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> And no two traps are entirely the same. Some come up with ease, others want to fight with a person. I'm not a large fan of traps. Some go down like a rock, others require someone doing jumping jacks on them.
> 
> One reason no one wants any passengers messing with traps.
> 
> And don't get me started on private car vestibule doors it seams every car has a variation of the same thing that makes it difficult. But I nominate ex UP AC&F cars to be among the worst. Open the top half. Then to open the door reach outside grab the handle and turn the knob.


It was either today or yesterday that I saw a youtube video of some Amtrak train (forget which one) that was going at full speed with one of the traps down. Clearly that trap really goes down like a rock.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 9, 2018)

The tough traps to close I've thrown my step boxes on them. That usually keeps them shut. But ours our designed so if the door is closed the trap can't open.


----------



## RSG (Sep 9, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > Just a recommendation, the scenery isn't much to write home about on most portions of that trip, but I'd recommend you sit on the right side of the train (right side as you're walking away from the station) so you can get some short but good views of NYC as you get closer.
> ...


For all the disclaimers about "nothing to see here", I find the Northeast Corridor one of the most interesting parts of the USA. It's like opening the service door to an extremely complex piece of machinery and seeing how it works. One gets to cross numerous bodies or extensions of water along with seeing much of the infrastructure that makes the East Coast hum. It would never make for a picturesque travel commercial, but it's fascinating in its own right.

Speaking of the original topic, allow me to put in a plug for the Red Cap services in both Union Station in Washington and {gasp} New York Penn Station. I've used both and each time they have gone above and beyond the call of duty, even giving helpful advice about current events ("we're taking the long way because they're doing maintenance where we'd normally go", etc). I'm not a big tipper, generally speaking, but I'm quite generous for the RCs at WAS & NYP. [Contrast that to Chicago Union Station, where I feel the Red Caps should tip _me_ when I use them.]

As to the OP's point about traveling independently, I feel the same way. But travel is disorienting and tiring and items that were once pretty light tend to become heavy as the trip rolls along. Not to mention that if you appear to be burdened you tend to become the focus for bad actors who don't have your best intentions at heart. So don't be shy about taking advantage of the Red Cap services. Sometimes I feel 85 years old and hauling around a half-ton oxygen tank when I use them, but I just figure it's practice for when that day actually comes.


----------



## Triley (Sep 9, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> The tough traps to close I've thrown my step boxes on them. That usually keeps them shut. But ours our designed so if the door is closed the trap can't open.


Same thing with the Amfleets. Don't know about the Horizons, which...*shudders* we'll be seeing soon on the Cascades.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 9, 2018)

Triley said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > The tough traps to close I've thrown my step boxes on them. That usually keeps them shut. But ours our designed so if the door is closed the trap can't open.
> ...


We had some a few years ago on one of my trains. It is a mixed bag with some cars being great and some being utter crap. Good luck I hope you get the good ones. The ones I hate are the Viewliners. I've had one car on a deadhead I watched the conductor open it and step on the first step and it started shutting.

The worst trap is PV Wisconsin Valley. The spring release is messed up so you need to step on the trap nearby to get it to release. Then back up as the trap itself is really sprung. It shoots up.


----------



## Triley (Sep 9, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > Seaboard92 said:
> ...


Lolz..The stairs trying to close up when being stepped on, and the trap flying up when the latch is opened happens on some Amfleets too.
I hope the Horizons stay as a shuttle between PDX-EUG again, but I have no idea yet. Just found out about this on Friday. Then there's also talks once again that WDOT wants to get a Superliner set on 516/519, which would prevent the need of a Horizon set.

Sooo only time will tell!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 9, 2018)

The traps on our two cars we own are in good shape. I need to do some repair work to one of the latches but I'll do that tomorrow in Sunnyside. Shouldn't take more than twenty minutes. Horizons out of the cars Amtrak has are some of my preferred cars when we lease them. Steps can't fold on you so it's a win. Also Dutch doors are on the horizons. Not something you need but enjoyable for crew sometimes.


----------



## railiner (Sep 10, 2018)

Triley said:


> I feel bad, too! I was hoping he came back so we could chat more. He had come up not long after I got back on the train and wasn't feeling well, so I was kinda out of it.
> It was kinda funny though. He asked if in a member of Amtrak Unlimited, to which I just replied "Maybe".
> 
> It's kind of a dead giveaway though! Lol
> ...


NOW we know who you are....


----------



## Triley (Sep 10, 2018)

railiner said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad, too! I was hoping he came back so we could chat more. He had come up not long after I got back on the train and wasn't feeling well, so I was kinda out of it.
> ...


Not much of a screen name, is it?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 10, 2018)

Triley,

I just caught up with this thread again, so apologize for not answering your question (post #22) sooner.

It isn't the Regional trains themselves that I find so annoying--they are comfortable, and I especially like the addition of the regular trash collections.

And I'm fine with the route north of NYC and south of PHL. In fact, I love them in New England and Virginia.

However, for those of us who board in NJ, there are no seats (unless you go business class) because of the people with their feet up or luggage next to them, pretending to be asleep. Plus the other rude behavior of commuters going to or from New York. (For example, I had one climb over me, sit next to the window, and plug in his laptop, without ever saying "Excuse me.") Plus conductors who couldn't care less if you have a seat.

This is not true, of course, of all the passengers or all the conductors, but it happens enough that I consider the Regionals between NYC and PHL to be simply a more expensive version of NJ Transit.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 10, 2018)

Triley said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > The tough traps to close I've thrown my step boxes on them. That usually keeps them shut. But ours our designed so if the door is closed the trap can't open.
> ...


What's wrong with the Horizons?


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 12, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > Just a recommendation, the scenery isn't much to write home about on most portions of that trip, but I'd recommend you sit on the right side of the train (right side as you're walking away from the station) so you can get some short but good views of NYC as you get closer.
> ...


You get a real nice view of the Philadelphia skyline when crossing the schuylkill river just north of 30th st station. This is on the right side when traveling northbound.

At the right time of day (early evening) you can see deer browsing from the right side of the train as you pull out of the BWI rail station. Kind of like a Mid Atlantic safari park.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 12, 2018)

MARC Rider said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Triley said:
> ...


While waiting for a train at BWI I saw a deer run across the tracks in front of a departing Acela.


----------

